# to swear on the egg



## ectropion

Hi there!
In a collection of Turkish fairy-tales in English (here), I found this phrase and I'm not pretty sure if it refers to a way of swearing typically Turkish or not. I mean, if it belongs to Turkish tradition and has some symbolic value...
Thanks to anyone would help me


----------



## Berna.

I've never heard this way of swearing. Can you give the whole sentence? So maybe I can make a statement.


----------



## ectropion

"If you will swear on the egg to do it no harm, I will show you what I have hidden". I suspect that it's an english expression, because in celtic tradition the burial, hidding, and swearing on the egg is a recursive feature.
Thank you for being so kind!


----------



## Berna.

This isn't a Turkish expression, I've never heard this, maybe it's an English expression you'd better ask it to a native English speaker.


----------



## ectropion

Ok thanks!


----------



## KyLé90

ectropion said:


> Hi there!
> In a collection of Turkish fairy-tales in English (here), I found this phrase and I'm not pretty sure if it refers to a way of swearing typically Turkish or not. I mean, if it belongs to Turkish tradition and has some symbolic value...
> Thanks to anyone would help me


 
Swear on means *el basmak* but ı do not know swear on egg.

e.g -> Swear on the Koran -> Kurana el basmak.


----------



## agentcactus

Che ne dici di: Giurare sulla propria testa?


----------



## ectropion

I chose a similar expression, but I wanted to know if it is linked with a local tradition or not


----------



## shafaq

On the contrary, it is a big sin  in Islamic and -consequently- in Turkish faith; to swear on something but Allah (God).


----------



## ectropion

Thank you, Shafaq, all is clear now


----------

